# Suggestions on wood vise please



## bues0022 (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm in the market for a wood vise. I was referred to look at the 7" or 10" Jorgensen bench vise, but it does not seem like they are available anymore (at least I can't find them around). I like the metal uprights that I then attach my wood blocks to. I also like the 1/2 turn quick release-type mechanism. I don't have a good appreciation for the longevity of the lever-type quick release.

Some of the ones I've found that are similar to what I think I'm looking for are the Shop Fox or the Eclipse 9" vises. The Eclipse has a butress thread - any concerns here over the more typical ACME thread of the Shop Fox? I'm trying to stay around $100, but it seems like quality might drop quickly going too much below this price point.

Thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

You may want to check out local auctions as sometimes people who are downsizing sell off shop equipment, or are you just interested in buying new?


----------



## benchbuilder (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey 0022, I have to say your not going to get much for a $100. But for that much money you can buy the 1 1/8" or 1 1/4" screw and nut plus a bit of nice wood and build a really strong leg vise that will last for many years. Mcmaster carr sells all of this and grizzly sells the nice spocked cast iron hand wheels for about $20. You could even do this and build a twin screw front vise. Mcmaster carr doesnt sell wood, that you will have to find.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I bought my WB vises at Lee Valley. Check them out, as they have many quick release vises as well:

This is what I bought:
7inch version: http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=49980&cat=1,41659

24inch twin vise -http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=45114&cat=1,41637,45114

All of their vises-http://www.leevalley.com/us/home/Search.aspx?action=n


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

There was a post here a while back and the OP modified a scaffolding jack to make his. I ordered one for $27 and it should do a much better job than wood screw. I think if you search "leg vice" it might show up. He doesn't describe how he did it but it is pretty self explanatory.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Here it is.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

This is where eBay would be a good place to shop. There is little to go wrong with a used heavy cast iron woodworking bench vise. Search "woodworking bench vise" on eBay. I just have and there are plenty for sale for $100 or less.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I have a Jorgensen 10". Maybe just my particular vise but the quick release mechanism is not too great.

I am, however, quite happy with the Rockler 10" QR. Although is is much more prone to racking and a little more involved to install than the Jorgensen, for the money, (I think around $100) I would take a close look.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

That's too bad about the Jorgenson vises, I replaced my Record 52 1/2 with them. I've not had any trouble with the QR setup, and find it easier to use than the lever arrangement on the record.


----------



## bues0022 (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for all the thoughts guys! I am aware at $100 that it's not likely to be the best thing, but as budgets are tight right now, that's about where I'm at. I'd rather not piece-meal it together from McMaster. While I'm sure I could, I have a feeling that it would end up nickle-and-diming me more. I'll look at the scaffold jack, but I'd almost rather just bolt a vise on than make one at the moment.

I'll keep my eyes open on CL and ebay, but at the moment I'm leaning towards the Shop Fox over the Eclipse. I know they're both made in China, but I like the idea of the regular lead screw threads over the buttress threads.

Is the Rockler one really that much better than the Shop Fox? For an extra $25 I get a 2" smaller vise (7 inch Rockler vs. 9 inch Shop Fox). They look really similar - slightly different quick release mechanisms though. I've read some tips on how to prevent/fix vise racking, so I can modify if need be.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

If you have a junk yard by you look for a bmw car jack it has a very nice acme screw in it. I bought one for $2 to use as a end vise. Plus one on the local auctions wood working vises in my area go cheap like $20 or less. If you want to go the bmw route and cant find one pm me and i will ship you the one I have.


----------



## simonov (Jan 6, 2017)

Jay Bates made a nice low-cost bench vise from ½ inch pony pipe clamps:

https://jayscustomcreations.com/2015/08/easy-strong-huge-pipe-clamp-workbench-vise/


----------



## bues0022 (Sep 30, 2009)

I think I'll have to watch the video on this later tonight. I don't understand right off the bat from looking at the pictures how he adjusts the depth other than just with the screw front.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

The Eclipse and Shop Fox vises are copies of the Record vise that everyone raves about. I have the Eclipse but haven't mounted it yet.


----------



## JamieAB (Apr 14, 2016)

Seriously be patient and look around. I scored a 9" record vise for 25 dollars at garage sale.


----------



## jim42 (May 16, 2013)

Have a question on the 9" eclipse vise and thought I'd just add to this threat. In installation I took it apart by just removing the pin and endcap then unscrewed the vise until it came apart. I did not take off the quick release mechanism. Now I'm trying to put back together and can't get the screw to engage all the way. Called eclipse and they were no help and have no inf on the operation or parts. I think it has something to do with the quick release mechanism but don't know how it works. Can anyone help?


----------



## jim42 (May 16, 2013)

Have a question on the 9" eclipse vise and thought I'd just add to this threat. In installation I took it apart by just removing the pin and endcap then unscrewed the vise until it came apart. I did not take off the quick release mechanism. Now I'm trying to put back together and can't get the screw to engage all the way. Called eclipse and they were no help and have no inf on the operation or parts. I think it has something to do with the quick release mechanism but don't know how it works. Can anyone help?

Finally figured it out. Had to adjust the quick release mechanism and jiggle it around until the screw caught


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't have an eclipse or a quick release, but I'm glad you got it figured out! Based on ones I've seen (and I sold a 10" Craftsman variety), they're not complicated tools. But very good at what they do.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

I have this one, and really like it. Plain, but sturdy and works well.

amazon.com/gp/product/B005W16LVE/ref=ohauisearch_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Search for: "Shop Fox D4026 Cabinet Maker's Vise" on Amazon if that link doesn't work. I'm not too sure it does.


----------



## jim42 (May 16, 2013)

Thanks guys. Now that I have it together it's great and well built.


----------



## ajshobby (Jan 30, 2012)

Ryan. There is a guy in elk River that always has old Wilton wood vices for sale. Check Craig's list. I've bought a few off him. If I find his number I'll pm you.

AJ in mpls.


----------

